# Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)



## Brian G Turner (Oct 27, 2012)

Anyone seen this series from syfy yet?

Watched the first episode last night and seemed quite reasonably done - though a few too many chiselled faces and potential to go cliched later on.

However, a promising start.

Anyone else seen anything of Continuum? How are you finding it goes later on?

Got a few episodes recorded so may run through these.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Oct 27, 2012)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I've seen it and was very impressed.

There are some lovely visuals throughout (especially from the future), some good characters and a good use of the old Time Travel premise. I think I'd probably say that it is one of the best new SF shows in a while. 

Although not perfect, it certainly has a few loopholes and contradictions, but other than that it works well.

Some of the future technology is fun, and as one reviewer said, when was the last time you saw a show and saw some future tech and though that is cool I want one! The suit is certainly one of those!

The actual time travel is intriguing. Is it an attempt to change the future, or are events playing out the way they always did?

So yeah, keep watching it starts well and gets better.


----------



## Lenny (Feb 14, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Just noticed this thread.

I enjoyed the first series. The quality isn't as great as some American shows (the scenes in the future, particularly when there are shots of cityscapes, are obvious green screen), and the story is a bit hammy, but it's good fun and Rachel Nichols certainly doesn't hurt it.

I agree with Perp that it gets better as it goes along. Some of the tech really is pretty cool, too!

I think it's just started showing on American channels, and the second series is set to air (in Canada) during April.


----------



## ctg (Feb 14, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I almost stopped watching this twice, but I couldn't as further I got better the series became. Maybe it didn't help that the writer in me wanted to explore some of the angles and twists they could thrown in there, but I am glad they've got a chance to develop this further as I for one, will be watching the second series whenever it airs.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 28, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

It's been confirmed for an April 21st start in Canada, and now SyFy have announced they will be airing the second series in America from June 7th: http://www.blastr.com/2013-3-26/syfys-time-travelling-cop-show-continuum-coming-back-s2


----------



## Kylara (Mar 28, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Yeah, watched the lot...interesting to see where they go with it in the second series...


----------



## Droflet (Mar 29, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

First season was okay. It's no Falling Skies but with such slim pickings at the moment it's watchable.


----------



## Lenny (Apr 22, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I'd advise re-watching at least the final episode of the first series before starting the second series - it took me most of the first episode to recall what had happened, even after the "Previously, on Continuum..." lead in.

It may simply be because it's been a while since it was last on, but it feels like a slightly different show - the quality has improved, and it doesn't seem quite as hammy. It could be that it was successful enough to merit more money, it could be that the team behind it have settled, or it could be that I'm simply comparing it to different things (during the first series, *Fringe* was still airing, whilst now *Continuum* is only up against shows like *Revolution* and *Defiance*, which are of a lesser quality). Whatever the reason, the cool future tech is still there (with a great use for it in the first episode of series two!), and a story arc with looming conflict has been set up. It's nice to see Rachel Nichols again, too.

Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Connavar (Apr 30, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Its definitely better than Falling Skies to me.  I have just seen first season 1 in Netflix and i was surprised how much it impressed me.  Like a poster above said long time since i saw future tech that was fun,useful like the ones Kira uses.  The story,writing of the future story and the present times fight against that terrorist group is very interesting SF story to watch.

Refreshing that it has so many storyline eps and not too many stand alone eps. 

Frankly its good to see brand new SF that is good,smart like this one.  More interesting than all the americans ones i have seen lately.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (May 4, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

(An extract from my SFF blog: http://sciencefictionfantasy.blogspot.co.uk/):

I have watched the first few episodes of *Continuum*, a new Canadian TV series. This features Rachel Nicholas as Keira Cameron, a “protector” (police officer) living with her husband and child in Vancouver in 2077. She is on duty at the planned execution of the leaders of Liber8, a terrorist group responsible for the deaths of tens of thousands of people, when a strange force is released which sends them – and her – back in time to 2012. 

The world of 2077 is a very different place, one in which huge international corporations have taken over the duties of governments and run police states which tolerate no dissent. Liber8, led by Edouard Kagame (Tony Amendola), is dedicated to breaking their hold on power and restoring democracy, and see their group’s displacement into the past as a golden opportunity to stop the corporations before they can gain power. Keira Cameron is equally determined to stop them and, after they begin a violent crime spree to obtain weapons and money, works with the Vancouver police to track them down. She is aided by Alec Sadler (Erik Knudsen), a geeky young computer genius who has devised a communications technology able to link up with her advanced systems.

This series is proving to have a nicely-judged blend of elements with several inbuilt tensions: between Cameron and the terrorists, whom she despises but also needs as they hold the key to her return to her family in 2077; between Cameron and the present-day police - particularly Detective Carlos Fonnegra (Victor Webster) - who are unaware of her background and are curious to find out as much about her as possible; within the terrorists, between the dedicated fanatics and those who welcome the opportunity to start afresh and use their knowledge to become very rich; and indeed in the conflict between Liber8 and the world of 2077. Who would not support the idea of a democracy battling against a police state? Yet it is the democrats who are the ruthless terrorists and the representative of the police state who is the heroine. There is also a developing mystery about the role of Alec Sadler, who we also see in 2077 (played by William B Davis) as the elderly head of a powerful corporation who has become acquainted with Cameron and is present when she is thrown back into the past.

As an occasional break from the 2012 action we see the protagonists in the years leading up to 2077, revealing their past histories. There are some nice SF touches particularly concerned with Cameron’s bulletproof protector suit, which is packed with advanced technology and can also make her invisible, and with the systems built into her body. There are some impressive scenes when she looks at views of Vancouver in 2012 and then superimposes her knowledge of the same view in 2077. There is even some humour, as Cameron comes to grips with the limitations of 2012 technology, and a touch of incipient romance in the growing attraction Detective Fonnegra feels for her. Rachel Nicholas (an actress I haven’t seen before) is very good as Keira Cameron, revealing an appealing blend of tough competence and vulnerability as she struggles to cope with the loss of her family.

All in all this is shaping up to be one of the best TV series I’ve seen in a long time. The plot is complex and intriguing, the story lines adult and convincing, and I enjoy the effective blend of SF and detective elements, my two favourite genres. Highly recommended.


----------



## Connavar (May 4, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Well said Anthony, this one of the most promising SF tv shows i have seen in long time.  The plot being complex, the mature story lines and the fact they dont shy away from SF elements like future techs, time travel paradox, the dystopian future.  

Its a fresh breath in TV era in US/Canadian/UK TV where SF shows are not really SF other than in the setting.  They are just action,crime stories set in the future that look cheap soap opera like Revolution,Terra Nova etc


----------



## ctg (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

She looked at him with the tear in corner of her eye and said, "My name is Kira Cameron and I come from year twenty seventy seven."

That is so brilliant line and you don't really understand how meaningful it really is, before you watch season 2 episode 6. The whole time-travelling business is pushing up it's ugly head and the tension they have build around the secrets being secrets is palpable.

You can just feel it and it plays in your mind like that song you cannot get rid off. Some people could probably call it a brain fart, but in this case it really isn't. It's the tension of people revealing who they are at the same time as the plot twists.

What's ahead? I don't know. I really don't but I'm looking every week Continuum with an interest.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Please don't give any spoilers concerning Season 2 - I don't know when I'll be able to rent the DVDs for that!


----------



## ctg (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I know Anthony. I will keep quiet about things.


----------



## Ashley R (Jun 3, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I've just finished watching the first season on DVD and was most impressed.  far better than I expected and a lot better implemented than Primeval New World.


----------



## Glitch (Jun 8, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Just to throw my hat into the ring to say I'm watching season two. Found the premise of season one quite interesting


----------



## Lenny (Jun 21, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

On June 5th, Showcase renewed *Continuum* for a third series!

http://www.showcase.ca/blogs/1804/coming-to-showcase-in-201314,

I feel like the show has really started to grow into its own this series, so I'm excited to see where things are going to go in the next few episodes, and I can't wait to find out what will happen next series!


----------



## ctg (Jul 8, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Continuum is back and the pain you can see going through Kira, as she unravels the horrors of the future - her past - feels explicitly real. So real in fact, that I fully believe in the story and want to see more. 

This is one of those series that you really have to see. One could say that it's a cult series and I would agree. It's a cult series with such a character arcs you haven't seen since Sarah Connor Chronicles, or the Judgement Day.


----------



## REBerg (Jul 14, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Anyone know how I can join Liber8?

I don't condone violence, but I would actively support an organization trying to keep the future out of corporate control. I do think, though, that a group of time traveling activists might need to go back a bit farther than 2012 to achieve that goal.


----------



## ctg (Jul 22, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I have to say I'm really surprised  every week on how good Continuum has become in mere two seasons even if couple of its first episodes were weak in many way. And there is no bad word you can say about this series as it's unique in many, many ways, and sometimes it's way better than it's predecessors - to which I can now proudly add Joss Whedon's Doll House and nineties cult classic Dark Angel.

They all have contributed to this wonderful series that so few comments upon. You won't see much of continuum hype in the SFF related medias, and mostly it feels as if the press is completely ignoring the whole show. And that makes it feel as if there's same sort of media ban as what there is on the Breaking Bad. 

So if you haven't checked it out, do it, because I'll promise your mind will get blown by the story. It's really that good.


----------



## Lenny (Aug 5, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Holy moley! I did not expect that ending at all... but it was everything I hoped it would be, and it sets the third series up for us to see some things I've been dying for: 



Spoiler



more detail and backstory on the freelancers, some actual time travel, and exploration of the timelines. I'm starting to think that *Continuum* is parallel timelines, rather than a fixed timeline (the future stays the same, regardless of the past - time simply uses other vessels to get things done) or a dynamic timeline (such as that in the Back to the Futures). Confirmation of this, or even just five minutes of exposition, would really make my day


.

On some of the revelations: 



Spoiler



I've been suspecting that Jason was Alec's son since the "are we related?" question was brought up, simply because timey-wimey, but I did not see Escher being Alec's father coming


!

I am really looking forward to series three (maybe, when it comes round to it, we could create a separate series three thread, so that people don't stumble in expecting no spoilers, allowing us to discuss things more freely). The choice the producers have to make now is whether they're going to take the plunge and go deeper into their mythology (similar to the changes *Fringe* went through after their second series), or if they're going to try and keep it as mainstream as possible. Obviously I'm hoping they take the plunge.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 5, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*



Lenny said:


> Holy moley! I did not expect that ending at all... but it was everything I hoped it would be, and it sets the third series up for us to see some things I've been dying for:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree on season 3 thread when it comes out, i have not been posting in this thread just because i dont have the urge to deal with spoiler tags or risk ruining the series for new fans.

The finale was amazing and all i hoped for too, it was so surprising what actually happened with Alec, learning all about Escher, Freelancers.  Season 3 they must take the plunge and deal with the different timelines issue.  I agree it doesnt seem to be fixed timeline the future in this series.  Freelancers wouldnt be so worried otherwise.


----------



## ctg (Aug 5, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

The ending, ending confused me as I'm not really sure that the time-jump happened as to me it looked like another timeline. Maybe I need to rewatch the episode couple of times to get what really happened there.


----------



## Connavar (Aug 6, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*



ctg said:


> The ending, ending confused me as I'm not really sure that the time-jump happened as to me it looked like another timeline. Maybe I need to rewatch the episode couple of times to get what really happened there.



The jump happened and i cant wait for the writers to explain if its a new timeline or just going back a little to change what happened in the finale and still change the future.  I wonder really if the freelancers can fight the changes in the timeline as they seem to look.  The ending to the ep was great, i felt for the ones in those cages. I know what is confusing you about another timeline, Kira had a dream about being caught like she was in the end early in season 2. 

Its getting complex, confusing in a good way. This is a good smart SF tv like Fringe was.  I prefer thinking, trying the understand the story like this rather than dumb, generic plain SF like Defience, Revolution type.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Aug 6, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I have carefully not read the last few posts, as I am waiting with increasing impatience for Season 2 to be available on DVD in the UK....


----------



## Laeraneth (Aug 6, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Keeping everything spoiler free, (and being a new joiner to the forum!) I can only echo what others have said and say that although the first three or four episodes of the first season left me a bit unsure (they stretched crdulity slightly and were a bit overly actiony/shooty bang bang ) everything from then has just got better and better as it's gone on.
I'd go so far as to say the end of the first season was one of the best TV episodes I've seen all year.

It's a great show, and absolutely worth committing some time to!


----------



## Perpetual Man (Aug 8, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I agree with the others. The last episode was magnificent, it is the way that end of season episode should be made.

The same night as watching this I watched the last episode of the current run of Falling Skies, which was bland, filled with 'game changing moments' that weren't. The whole thing came across as lacklustre, while this started pulling the twists out at the start of the episode and just kept them coming, with an closing scene or two that just kept you wanting more.


----------



## Phyrebrat (Aug 30, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I have enjoyed this show - both series - and find the more dark or bleak side of it very appealing. I recently discovered (as in a month ago!) _Warehouse 13_ and have mainlined all 4 seasons in 2 weeks. 

_Continuum_ offers a great balance to W13's comedy. My only complaint is that the actress has had her eye tag/mole/whatever removed. I hope that was a personal choice and not something the network/creators/society pressured her into. 

pH


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Aug 31, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Yes, *Warehouse 13* is fun and I enjoyed the first couple of seasons, but it began to be rather repetitive and not obviously leading anywhere, so I stopped following it.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I'm *STILL* waiting for any sign of Season 2 becoming available on DVD in the UK.  Does anyone know when it might arrive?


----------



## ctg (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Anthony, it will be most likely published after the start of third season and your renewed warning of not spoiling anything. It happened this year, and I'll expect it to happen next year as well. 

Sorry sir. 7


----------



## martin321 (Nov 22, 2013)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*



Anthony G Williams said:


> I'm *STILL* waiting for any sign of Season 2 becoming available on DVD in the UK.  Does anyone know when it might arrive?



I'm in the same boat as you, still waiting for season two. I picked up season one on DVD, having heard almost nothing about the show. It turned out to be much better than I might have expected given the lack of hype. Not perfect, but very good and with lots of potential plotwise.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Jan 15, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Good to hear, but I'm *still* waiting for any word on Season 2 becoming available!


----------



## ctg (Jan 15, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*



Anthony G Williams said:


> Good to hear, but I'm *still* waiting for any word on Season 2 becoming available!



TBA still, and like I said before, it's more likely to follow the pattern and as soon as CBS start putting third one out, the second season will come available for the purchase. So blame Canadians and their weird policies for that.


----------



## martin321 (Feb 7, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*



Anthony G Williams said:


> Good to hear, but I'm *still* waiting for any word on Season 2 becoming available!



According to Amazon, Continuum Season 2 (DVD) has a UK release date of 7th April, 2014.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Feb 8, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Thanks - made a note in my diary!


----------



## martin321 (Mar 16, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Just bear in mind that those watching on DVD are only up to season one so far. So if you could avoid too many major spoilers in this thread then that would be good.


----------



## Dave (Apr 19, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I've just started watching Season 1 and I'm pleasantly surprised at how good it is. I'd also suggest a separate thread for Season 3. Just begin a new thread and then link to it here for others to see.


----------



## martin321 (Apr 19, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I finished watching season 2 a couple of days ago, and I enjoyed it very much (apart from a couple of minor things). The last two episodes were particularly good, with an interesting ending.

I also think that a separate thread for season 3 would be a good idea. Less chance of someone accidentally seeing a spoiler.


----------



## Anthony G Williams (Apr 20, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

The DVD of Season 2 is on sale in the UK, but my amazon film rental service STILL states that it is "not available for rental", and gives no date for when it might be.


----------



## Dave (Apr 23, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

I'm watching the second series now so spoiler for season 2 here:

I can believe in time travellers from 2077 coming back 65 years, but a super-soldier who just killed 6 other heavily built men in a fight cannot beat a single man recently released from hospital after a life-threatening stomach gun-shot wound???

As for her mole removal, considering the increasing danger of skin cancer in the future as a result of the depleted Ozone layer, I'd have it removed on medical grounds until the Ozone layer is repaired and cancer is cured.


----------



## Dave (Apr 25, 2014)

*re: Continuum: Seasons 1 & 2 (no spoilers for Season 3+)*

Also, I'm pretty sure that horses will survive until 2077, especially as work horses, since that will be well past Peak Oil. There are a lot of things that she has absolutely no problem with, and then every so often they throw in something just to remind us - did you realise she's from the future?

Forgive me, I like it really - even though it has recycled ideas from every other time travel story ever written.

Season 2  Spoiler follows 



Spoiler



I like the fact that Liber8 has spilt into two factions. That is a fairly realistic scenario, and yet it really mixes up the story.


----------



## Dave (Apr 29, 2014)

I have split the thread in two, so please no Season 3 spoilers in this thread and use the spoiler tags for major season 2 events (bearing in mind the DVDs are just released.)

Use this for season 2+ http://www.sffchronicles.co.uk/forum/548145-continuum-season-3-spoilers-for-season-1-and.html

I'm midway through season 2. It s clear from some posts here that there is a major shake up at the season end, but for me, this constant discussion on destiny versus free-will is getting dull. 

What I do like about this series is the multiple layers - how everyone has a different agenda and different goals and alliances - how the terrorists can be seen as the good guys (if they were not so brutal) but then Kira is not adverse to a little torture herself (so how is that different) - and how lacking that certain knowledge that the future cannot be changed only complicates matters more.


----------

